# Kustom Rollfast Tandem - Flamingo



## CycleTruck211 (Jan 30, 2021)

Project Thread, New acquisition






This bike has seen more than one life, and it's about to get another life. I'm not sure what to make of some of the things about this bike, like the paint, but I'll figure some of it out as I go. At this point in it's life, and condition, I think trying to bring it back to original may be an exercise in self torture, so the end result will be a kustom job.



CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> VERY NICE SCORE !!   Is that a 60's Tandem ? Are those balloon tires where they should be Middleweight ?   Either way----     Very Nice !! and- glad there were NO issues with the ""Deal" .




Thanks! I think it's 60s, but I'm not certain. Yes, the balloons are squeezed in a middleweight frame. 

First order of business; a kick stand and getting the chain tensioner straightened out, and working.

Oh! About the name, Flamingo. This bike is a subset of my total weird. I picked up this old Wheaties license plate, and if any paint job looked flamingoish, this one does. So here's the plate:





Would anyone else build a bike around a Wheaties bicycle license plate? More on this later, I'm whooped.

Dave


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jan 31, 2021)

Has anyone detail photos of a Rollfast tandem idler/tensioner? I've scoured the Internet, TheCabe, and even RRB, but can't find any up-close shots of how the idler/tensioner is supposed to be set up. It was pretty buggered up upon arrival, and I think it was even disassembled, then incorrectly reassembled. It may have a broken spring, but I'm not certain. It's better than it was, but I can't figure out how to get any spring action in the idler arm before tightening; before and current photos:


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 31, 2021)

Here's an older post showing a Rollfast tandem .  It looks like your idler is farther forward on the frame than the one in the older post.  I hope this helps a little .   https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/vintage-rollfast-tandem-bike.60784/


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 31, 2021)

OK , one more .  This looks closer to yours . https://www.american-vintage-bicycles.com/home/bicycle-restoration/rollfast-tandem-bicycle/


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jan 31, 2021)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> OK , one more .  This looks closer to yours . https://www.american-vintage-bicycles.com/home/bicycle-restoration/rollfast-tandem-bicycle/




Much appreciated, but I could really use some close-ups. This photo looks like someone adapted their own idler to it. I may end up having to do that.


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jan 31, 2021)

Ah HAAAAA! I found one, right here, and I do have a broken spring:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rollfast-tandem.12356/post-58996


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 31, 2021)

I was looking for close ups...........but didn't really see any.  If your chain is not stretched it shouldn't be too tough to set up a idler that works .


----------



## Mikeob (Jan 31, 2021)

I can take better pics tomorrow if you like, gott run


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jan 31, 2021)

Perfect. I was correct, it was assembled wrong, and I do have a broken spring. Thank you!


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Feb 3, 2021)

Update; ordered replacement KMC chains (3, so I have enough), Wald headset, Wald kick stand, and spacers to set up the springer properly.

I think I'm going to have to make a kustom head badge, like I did for my CT:


----------



## Beachside (Feb 3, 2021)

Looks like you already figured it out. But I’ll post a few pictures anyway. I’m selling mine for $200 and it also has


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Feb 3, 2021)

Beachside said:


> Looks like you already figured it out. But I’ll post a few pictures anyway. I’m selling mine for $200 and it also has
> 
> View attachment 1351046




Very nice, and this photo shows me what I needed to know, to replace the spring. As far as I can tell, the spring doesn't really do anything once the idler is tightened in place, am I right?

I think I might be able to fab a replacement spring from an off-the-shelf torsion spring from  McMaster-Carr.


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Feb 6, 2021)

Progress; two new KMC chains installed. (Actually, more like 2.3 chains installed)





This thing has a Shimano CB-E110 hub, which is a pleasant surprise, and a keeper, if it's in good shape. It's also got a 23 tooth sprocket, which should make it stupid easy to pedal.





The spacers for the springer arrived, but I'm still waiting on the headset, and kick stand. I also ordered a pair of Cloud-9 cruiser saddles. Those old Messenger saddles hurt my tuchus!


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Feb 10, 2021)

The kick stand has been "processed through" a USPS facility in Utah, and the headset in a USPS facility in Philadelphia, both since Feb. 5. No movement on either package since. USPS is a mess lately.


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Feb 14, 2021)

Tackled this interesting spacer setup today:





No one ever installed a bearing race on this fork, so the bearings rolled their own surface:





I carefully filed off the rolled over metal, and was able to install a bearing race. I then turned the fork tube around 180 degrees, so all the pressure will be on the part of the race with the most metal under it.

Installed the new Wald headset, two 5mm spacers, and it's looking and feeling pretty good now:





This week, I'll tackle this ugly bolt situation on top of the springer. I'll replace both bolts with new, chrome plated carriage bolts. I think my local Ace has them in stock.





Still waiting on the kick stand, with some weird tracking history:

Feb 4, 2021 11:38am Tracking number provided
Feb 4, 2021 7:32pm SHIPPING LBL CREATED USPS AWAITS ITEM WOODS CROSS, UT 84087
Feb 5, 2021 9:44pm ORIGIN ACCEPTANCE WOODS CROSS, UT 84087
Feb 5, 2021 9:59pm ACCEPTED AT USPS FACILITY 10 UNKNOWN, 84198
Feb 5, 202110:59pm PROCESSED THROUGH USPS FACILITY UNKNOWN, 84198
Feb 7, 20212:34am PRE-SHIPMENT INFO SENT USPS AWAITS ITEM WOODS CROSS, UT 84087


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Mar 2, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> This week, I'll tackle this ugly bolt situation on top of the springer. I'll replace both bolts with new, chrome plated carriage bolts. I think my local Ace has them in stock.
> 
> View attachment 1358025
> 
> ...




Kickstand arrived ... only took 4 weeks. Way to go USPS!

Mar 1, 2021 11:57am Delivered, In/At Mailbox





Got rid of the ugly bolt too:





Does anyone know if the Wald #972 Ballon fenders will fit the contour of rear frame on this bike?
​


----------

